# Not sure



## sdelivery (Mar 5, 2021)

This was in a box of tooling that came out of Lockheed Martin when I bought my first lathe. I DON'T believe it is a lathe tool.
I believe it is designed to chamfer but I am not sure why the second backwards carbide insert............


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 5, 2021)

Looks like some type of shop made flycutter


----------



## sdelivery (Mar 5, 2021)

With the two carbide inserts set up the way they are it looks like they were chamfering tubing


----------

